# 96 sentra gxe stock horsepower



## Guest (Aug 12, 2002)

hey, whats up guys, does anyone know how much horsepower a 96 sentra gxe has to the wheels and how much it would have after installing an intake, headers, and 15 timing adjust? thanks


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

about 89-90 hp...dunno with mods. Prolly close to 100 after I/H/E and timing


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

There are some dyno charts at sentra.net and nissanperformancemag.com for the ga16.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2002)

thanks


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

Look at the GA16 section here as well.I saw a thread about a auto GA with boltons at about 97 hp


----------



## ga16denismo (May 15, 2002)

A 1996 Sentra GXE with an Auto Tranny will barely make 80hp with no mods. At least that's what I dynoed at. I now have a HS Header, Random Tech Cat, 2in Stromung Piping and an AC Revolution Muffler. Can't wait to dyno to see how much of a change there is.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2002)

yeah, thanks ga16denismo, my car is also automatic, havent got it dynoed. let me know what the results are after you dyno it. thanks!


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I just dynoed my car....auto... intake, header, exhaust, pulley, 15*timing....a whopping 97 hp. and 94 tq.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

andre said:


> *I just dynoed my car....auto... intake, header, exhaust, pulley, 15*timing....a whopping 97 hp. and 94 tq. *


you should of been around 108....i think the silvia broke the dyno..... not to mention the 420 hp 200sx....
lol


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I think someone said the silvia made 2xx hp...and the guy estimated 400. I should have gotten a shirt for closest guess...I guessed 100. The guy said I might have gotten something, but I didn't go back to ask.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

andre said:


> *I think someone said the silvia made 2xx hp...and the guy estimated 400. I should have gotten a shirt for closest guess...I guessed 100. The guy said I might have gotten something, but I didn't go back to ask. *


the woman with the crx was right on the mark.... she said 140 hp abd i think it was 141....


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

cool


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

> hey, whats up guys, does anyone know how much horsepower a 96 sentra gxe has to the


not enough


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

javierb14 said:


> *
> 
> not enough *


Hehe so true. Although if where im driving is flat i usually dont have issues with the low power, its when i have to climb hills that i prepare.


----------

